# Hospice Billing with GA Medicaid



## gladden (May 24, 2010)

Can any one give me some advice on how to bill Georgia Medicaid for a patient that is under a hospice program.  My physician is not contracted with hospice, just simply saw the patient in the hospital?

Kristy Gladden, CPC


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 25, 2010)

Does this patient also have medicare as primary?


----------



## roshela27@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2010)

*Hospice*

Did the patient revoke it's hospice certification during the hospital stay?  If not, then you will need to seek payment from the hospice provider.  If they did, they you will bill  normally.


----------

